# Suche intressantes, anspruchvolles Rollenspiel



## Svayne (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Rollenspiel in dem man eine instressante und spannende Story durchspielen kann.

Zudem sollte man zwischen mehreren Klassen auswählen können, die mässig bis schwer und vielseitig zu handhaben sind.

Ob online oder nur offline ist mir relativ egal. 

Da ich bis jetzt WoW gespielt habe, hab ich von der Grafik her nicht besonders viel Anforderungen.

Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal an Informationen, habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge welche Spiele ich mir mal reinziehen soll?

schon mal danke im voraus.

grüsse


----------



## aut-taker (28. Februar 2012)

Baldurs Gate I und II, ein Klassiker und Wegbereiter der Rollenspiele, allerdings komplett anders als du von WoW gewohnt bist (das ja auch nicht wirklich ein Rollenspiel ist  ). 
Dragon Age: Origins/Awakening, eins der allerbesten und noch relativ neu, Teil 2 kann ich nicht ganz empfehlen.
Mass Effect Reihe ist auch gut, aber im SciFi Setting, weiß nicht ob dir das zusagt, Teil 3 kommt bald raus.
The Witcher I und II, sehr erwachsenes, etwas düsteres, aber grandioses Rollenspiel, das auch nicht so supereasy ist 

Mehr Openworld related, mit trotzdem guter Story etc wären:

Gothic Reihe (I und II+Addon sind sehr gut, aber alt)
Risen I und II (mag ich nicht so, aber wenn dir Gothic gefallen würde, hier gehts weiter)
The Elder Scrolls Reihe (Oblivion ist gut, Skyrim excellent, das alte(!) Morrorwind auch)
Fallout 3 (Postapokalyptisch, aber wirklich gut)
Fallout New Vegas (ähnlich, aber etwas anders, trotzdem zu empfehlen wenn du das Setting magst)


----------



## Svayne (28. Februar 2012)

> Baldurs Gate I und II, ein Klassiker und Wegbereiter der Rollenspiele



oh das hab ich ja ganz vergessen!!  der erste Teil hab ich mal durchgezockt aber nie gewusst das die nen Teil 2 gemacht haben.
Jetzt weiss ich schon mal was ich eine Weile zu tun hab 

edit: Könntest mir vielleicht noch einen Link schicken wo du diese beiden Teile findest?
Ich habe in den Shops die in meiner Umgebung sind nachgeschaut und die haben keins von beiden Teilen 



> Gothic Reihe (I und II+Addon sind sehr gut, aber alt)
> Risen I und II (mag ich nicht so, aber wenn dir Gothic gefallen würde, hier gehts weiter)
> The Elder Scrolls Reihe (Oblivion ist gut, Skyrim excellent, das alte(!) Morrorwind auch)
> Fallout 3 (Postapokalyptisch, aber wirklich gut)
> Fallout New Vegas (ähnlich, aber etwas anders, trotzdem zu empfehlen wenn du das Setting magst)



bei denen werd ich mir mal paar Videos anschauen und dann vielleicht auch ein zwei Spiele antesten.
kann ja nie schaden und ich bin immer offen für neues 

danke für deine Mühe

grüsse


----------



## McDrake (28. Februar 2012)

Wenns auch in Englisch sein kann:
GOG.com


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, die Frage wäre da auch, ob Du Dir dabei ein "Gemetzel" wünschst, wo Du dauernd am Kämpfen bist auch, oder eher wenige, dafür dann anspruchsvollere Gegner. 

zB Skyrim http://www.amazon.de/The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim/dp/B004J2L10S/ ist ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel mit vielen Nebenquests und riesiger Welt, da kannst Du zig Stunden verbringen, ohne dass Du die Hauptquest erfüllen musst. Dafür ist es aber in Sachen Klassenwahl sehr beschränkt, Du suchst Dir nur eine Art Schwerpunkt Dieb, Kampf oder Magie aus und kriegst dann entsprechend Deiner Auswahl der "klasse" einfach nur Boni auf die vielen Eigenschaften, die Du beim Levelaufstieg einzeln skillen kannst. Solche Eigenschaften sind zB Einhandwaffen-Skills, Taschendiebstahl, Zerstörungsmagie, schwere Rüstung usw. - die Werte verbesserst Du, in dem Du diese Dinge einfach auch benutzt, also: wenn Du beim Kampf eine leichte Rüstung und ein Einhand-Schwert trägst, dann verbesserst Du nach und nach die Werte deines "Leichte Rüstungen"- und "Einhandwaffen"-Skills, und beim Leveaufstieg kannst Du dann einen Skill-Punkt verteilen und könntest den dann zB bei "Einhand" für den Spezial-Skill "20% mehr Schaden" einsetzen. Dann hast du ab dann 20% mehr Schaden mit Einhandwaffen. Die Athmosphäre bei Skyrim ist sehr "kühl" und rauh, erinnert so ein bisschen an MIttelalter-Ritter in einer Winkinger-Region mit Magie usw., ist dabei aber atmosphärisch insgesamt überragend und trotzdem an vielen Stellen auch "romantisch", siehe auch hier http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...-skyrim-die-schoensten-ecken-screenshots.html  Und es ist MOD-fähig, d.h s gibt schon jetzt etliche MODs für das Spiel.

Ein ganz anderes Spiel wäre zB Drakansang, da gibt es auch ein schönes Addon "am Fluß der Zeit" (ich glaub das läuft auch eigenständig). Das ist vom Stil her viel bunter, und du steuerst auch mehrere Charaktere, bei denen Du dann eine Kamerea eher von von oben seitlich hast. Hier spielt es schon eine viel größere Rolle mit den Klassen, da sollte man auch seine Gefährten, die man unterwegs trifft und dann mitnehmen kann, gut auswählen. Hier http://www.amazon.de/DTP-Das-schwarze-Auge-Drakensang/dp/B000IOMVUU/ und addon http://www.amazon.de/Drakensang-Am-Fluss-der-Zeit/dp/B002WGJGVY/ oder zusammen http://www.amazon.de/Das-schwarze-Auge-Drakensang-Platinum/dp/B00553J2PQ/ 

Ähnlich vom Prinzip her, aber wieder viel düsterer ist Neverwinternights 2 http://www.amazon.de/Atari-Neverwinter-Nights-2/dp/B000EHTN16/ das kriegst Du natürlich viel billiger, hab es nur wegen der Meinungen verlinkt. Oder ebenfalls ähnlich wie Neverwinternights 2, aber etwas "brutaler" ist Dragon Age - Origins http://www.amazon.de/EA-Dragon-Age-Origins-Uncut/dp/B001NPCTDM/ . Bei letzterem hast Du eine sehr epische Story und auch sehr viel Spieldauer, allein schon, weil Du je nach Rassenauswahl (Mensch, Zwerg, Elf...) und Herkunftsauswahl (Stadt- oder Wald; Adel oder bürgerlich...) vor allem zu Beginn eine ganz andere Story hast und auch im Spiel dann andere Dinge erlebst, obwohl Du grundsätzlich die gleiche Quest spielst. Bei beiden Spielen ist die Klassenwahl auch sehr wichtig. Das Skillsystem und die Kampfregeln funktionieren nur anders als bei Drakensang und basieren auf den AD&D-Regeln (das ist ein klassiches "offline"-Rollenspiel, bei dem man würfelt, um Kämpfe usw zu entscheiden). Drakensang basiert auf dem Regelwerk von "Das schwarze Auge", auch ein klassisches "offline"-Rollenspiel.


----------



## Svayne (28. Februar 2012)

> Wenns auch in Englisch sein kann:
> GOG.com



jo danke dir, englisch is ganz in ordnung



> zB Skyrim The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim: Pc: Amazon.de: Games ist ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel mit vielen Nebenquests und riesiger Welt, da kannst Du zig Stunden verbringen, ohne dass Du die Hauptquest erfüllen musst. Dafür ist es aber in Sachen Klassenwahl sehr beschränkt, .....



Skyrim hab ich schon mal angefangen aber dann wieder zur Seite gelegt, weil mir das Spielprinzip zwar sehr gut gefallen hat aber mit der Zeit verleidet ist (schade eigentlich, wär wirlkich gut das Spiel).



> Ein ganz anderes Spiel wäre zB Drakansang, da gibt es auch ein schönes Addon "am Fluß der Zeit" (ich glaub das läuft auch eigenständig). Das ist vom Stil her viel bunter, und du steuerst auch mehrere Charaktere, bei denen Du dann eine Kamerea eher von von oben seitlich hast. Hier spielt es schon eine viel größere Rolle mit den Klassen, da sollte man auch seine Gefährten, die man unterwegs trifft und dann mitnehmen kann, gut auswählen.



da werd ich mir auch mal ein paar Videos angucken und dann entscheiden ob es sich lohnt das Spiel zukaufen.



> Ähnlich vom Prinzip her, aber wieder viel düsterer ist Neverwinternights 2 http://www.amazon.de/Atari-Neverwinter-Nights-2/dp/B000EHTN16/ das kriegst Du natürlich viel billiger, hab es nur wegen der Meinungen verlinkt.



klingt mal echt nice, ich glaub das werd ich mal anzocken.

@ herbboy vielen dank für deinen ausführlichen Post, hätte noch eine Frage.
hast du eines von dem du so begeistert bist das du wirklich sagen musst das man das umbedingt mal gezockt haben muss?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

Also, Skyrim ist für mich ein Highlight - was genau meinst du mit "verleidet" ? 

Neverwinternights und Dragon Age mag ich auch sehr gerne, ich mag dabei das Prinzip der Party-Kämpfe, also nicht nur EIN Charakter, so dass man auch taktisch vorgehen kann, inkl. pausieren des kampfes, um in Ruhe Aktionen auszuwählen. Skyrim ist da im Vergleich halt eher wie ein Egoshooter mit viel Story 

Baldurs Gate 2 ist natürlich auch ein absoluter Klassiker.

Drakensang ist gut, aber MIR persönlich zu bunt - das ist... wie soll man es sagen...  nicht düster genug. Aber bei anderen Spielern ist es wiederum umgekehrt, die finden das toll und dafür Dragon Age zu düster


----------



## Mothman (28. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Drakensang ist gut, aber MIR persönlich zu bunt - das ist... wie soll man es sagen...  nicht düster genug. Aber bei anderen Spielern ist es wiederum umgekehrt, die finden das toll und dafür Dragon Age zu düster


Drakensang ist eben DSA. Ich denke wem DSA früher gefallen hat und (im besten Fall) noch das P&P-Original kennt, der wird Drakensang mögen. 
Wobei ich den Grafikstil ebenfalls besser gefunden hätte, wenn er "düsterer", weniger "comichaft" gewesen wäre. Aber grundsätzlich transportiert Drakensang das DSA-Feeling recht gut. Finde ich. "Am Fluss der Zeit" ist sehr empfehlenswert. 

Aber eigentlich nicht wirklich "anspruchsvoll". Aber das ist eh von Spieler zu Spieler verschieden, was "anspruchsvoll" bedeutet.

"Neverwinter Nights" kenne ich noch den ersten Teil. Mit dem genialen Editor konnte man  komplette Abenteur selbst erstellen und dann mit Freunden im Netzwerk spielen. Eventuell war das auch beim zweiten Teil, das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau.

 Also Herbboys Tipps decken eigentlich schon die wichtigsten "Perlen der RPGs" ab, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Svayne (28. Februar 2012)

> Also, Skyrim ist für mich ein Highlight - was genau meinst du mit "verleidet" ?



man kann nicht gerade verleidet sagen, sondern mir ist eher die Lust mich mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen vergangen.
das hat wahrscheindlich auch damit zu tun das ich mir dann noch CoD:MW3 gekauft habe.

Und den Rest werde ich mir mal die Gameplays anschauen und wenn mich etwas anspricht wird es gekauft und gezockt fertig! 



> Also Herbboys Tipps decken eigentlich schon die wichtigsten "Perlen der RPGs" ab, meiner Meinung nach.



danke auch noch dir, bin jetzt glaub ich gut bedient und hab was zu tun für die nächste Zeit


----------



## aut-taker (1. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Drakensang ist eben DSA. Ich denke wem DSA früher gefallen hat und (im besten Fall) noch das P&P-Original kennt, der wird Drakensang mögen.
> [...]
> 
> "Neverwinter Nights" kenne ich noch den ersten Teil.
> ...


 
Also ich spiele noch immer DSA p&p war aber vom spiel eher enttäuscht muss ich sagen - aber vielleicht zu hohe erwartungen  
Und meine Tipps nicht oder wie? ;P

Btw, Neverwinter Nights 2 + Addons kann ich auch wirklich empfehlen, aber da sitzt man mal laange dran 

Und @ Baldurs Gate: Amazon.de: baldurs gate PC-Spiele anyone?


----------



## hifumi (1. März 2012)

Viele sogenannte RPGs, wie zum Beispiel Drakensang oder Dragon Age, bauen in letzter Zeit leider extrem stark auf Zwischensequenzen auf. Im Grunde das, was man japanischen RPGs immer vorgeworfen hat.
Dabei wird versucht eine möglichst "epische Handlung" zu erzählen, aber damit diese genau so verlaufen kann wie vorgesehn, wird der Spieler extrem stark eingeschränkt was die Handlungsmöglichkeiten betrifft, und rennt eigentlich mehr von einer Cutscene zur nächsten.

Spiele die einen Mittelweg beschreiten gibt's meines erachtens kaum (Evtl. die Gothic Reihe - kenn die aber selbst kaum), und gerade in letzter Zeit haben die handlungszentrierten Spiele deutlich überhand genommen (Cutscenes kann man schön in Trailer verpacken, vielfältiges Gameplay lässt sich nicht in 30 Sekunden vermitteln). Bei Bioware war der Umbruch so ab Baldur's Gate 2. Alles danach war rein vom Gameplay her gesehn eigentlich für die Tonne. Und viele andere Entwickler machen das halt nach...
Am ehesten würde ich wohl noch The Witcher empfehlen, das ist zumindest recht stilvoll und wirkt etwas erwachsener. Also nicht "Bioware-erwachsen" aka "Pubertäts-erwachsen", wenn man versteht was ich meine. 

Bethesda hat dagegen nie groß Wert auf eine Story gelegt, und dem Spieler lieber Handlungsfreiheit gelassen. Skyrim ist sicher ein guter Einstieg, zumal es auch sehr kurzweilig ist. Morrowind ist etwas komplexer, aber kann gerade am Anfang auch sehr träge sein und die Welt ist sehr "strange". Es nur mal für ne Stunde zu spielen lohnt sich kaum, aber dafür bietet es echt ne Menge Tiefgang (auch wenn es im Endeffekt genauso viele Exploit Möglichkeiten gibt wie in Skyrim, also kann man schwer sagen, dass es "durchdachter" war, heh.)

Wenn dir isometrische Ansicht nichts ausmacht, kannst du auch die beiden ersten Fallout Teile spielen. Dort geht es weniger ums Kämpfen (auch wenn das immer eine Option ist) sondern man hat eine ganze Reihe an Fähigkeiten mit denen man voran kommen kann. Dementsprechend auch zwei der wenigen Spiele, abgesehn vielleicht von Adventures etc., bei denen man auch mal anderen Problemen gegenübersteht als "fetter Gegner". Verglichen mit Fallout 1 & 2 sind die meisten anderen RPGs nicht viel mehr als Hack & Slay. Zum Beispiel: Wenn man einen zu niedrigen Intelligenzwert hat, kann der eigene Charakter praktisch nichtmal richtig sprechen, sondern nur "Uhh" und so Zeug von sich geben. Die NPCs reagieren dann aber auch entsprechend. Auf der anderen Seite kann man aber mit dem richtigen Charakter den Endboss auch im Dialog bezwingen. Quests haben sehr oft verschiedene Lösungsmethoden oder andere Optionen, auch wenn die nicht immer gleich offensichtlich sind, weil es halt von einem Spielcharakter abhängt der sich durch mehr Dinge auszeichnet als nur seinen Kampfstil.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Ach ja, Morrowind... das war für MICH der größte Rollenspielreinfall aller Zeiten, und ich hatte mit Rollenbspielen schon ganz früher mit so was wie Champions of Krynn, Eye of the Beholder, Might&Magic, Ultima usw. angefangen   Bei Morrowind bin ich ziellos rumgelaufen, hab verzweifelt nach einem roten Faden gesucht, was ich tun soll und bin zig mal 20 Minuten rumgelaufen, auf einen Gegner getroffen und chancenlos gestorben. Nachdem ich etwa 20 Spielstunden mit dem Spiel verbracht habe, ohne irgendeinen für mich zählbaren Erfolg zu haben (ich glaub ich hab EIN mal eine Krabbe oder Spinne oder so was besiegt und EINEN Auftrag "töte die Ratten in meinem Keller" geschaft), hab ich es frustriert wieder verkauft.


----------



## Mothman (1. März 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Und meine Tipps nicht oder wie? ;P


Doch deine Tipps auch. Gepriesen seien deine Tipps.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach ja, Morrowind... das war für MICH der größte Rollenspielreinfall aller Zeiten, und ich hatte mit Rollenbspielen schon ganz früher mit so was wie Champions of Krynn, Eye of the Beholder, Might&Magic, Ultima usw. angefangen   Bei Morrowind bin ich ziellos rumgelaufen, hab verzweifelt nach einem roten Faden gesucht, was ich tun soll und bin zig mal 20 Minuten rumgelaufen, auf einen Gegner getroffen und chancenlos gestorben. Nachdem ich etwa 20 Spielstunden mit dem Spiel verbracht habe, ohne irgendeinen für mich zählbaren Erfolg zu haben (ich glaub ich hab EIN mal eine Krabbe oder Spinne oder so was besiegt und EINEN Auftrag "töte die Ratten in meinem Keller" geschaft), hab ich es frustriert wieder verkauft.


 
Daran sieht man eben, wie unterschiedlich der Spielegeschmack sein kann, denn andere lieben gerade das, dass man machen kann was man will, ohne an die Hand genommen zu werden


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Daran sieht man eben, wie unterschiedlich der Spielegeschmack sein kann, denn andere lieben gerade das, dass man machen kann was man will, ohne an die Hand genommen zu werden



ich weiß, aber für mich war das einfach too much. Ich hab nichts gefunden, bei dem ich Erfolge erzielen konnte. Gegend erkundne schön und gut, aber wenn man eine halbe Stunde rumläuft und rein gar nicht findet, das man erledigen kann, dann ist das für mich nix. zB bei Skyrim ist das ganz anders, da findet man Quests, Höhlen, Wölfe usw. und kann aufsteigen, auch ohne eine Hauptstory zu finden. Aber Morrowind? Das war mir ZU ortientierungslos...

Wenn es damals schon mehr in Sachen Foren und Internet gegeben hötte, dann wäre ich vlt. durch Einsteigertipps reingekommen und hätte dann doch meinen Spaß gehabt. Aber so "ins kalte Wasser" fand ich langweilig und frustrierend...


----------



## hifumi (2. März 2012)

Vor allem ist bei Morrowind die Laufgeschwindigkeit für die meisten Charaktere am Anfang so unerträglich langsam.
So ein bisschen nen roten Faden gibt es ja schon. Man wird zumindest in die erste Stadt bugsiert (Balmora) und zu dem Blades Typen geschickt. Der sagt einem dann zwar, dass man erstmal Erfahrung sammeln soll, aber verweist einen dabei auch an eine der Gilden, wo es auch wieder Quests gibt.

Nunja, die Quests der Magiergilde bestehen Anfangs aus Dingen wie "Lauf zum andern Ende des Sees und pflück mir dort ein paar Blumen".
Das Problem daran ist, dass man sich, wie gesagt, so quälend langsam fortbewegt und während der Zeit nichts zu tun hat als die Umgebung anzuschauen: Ahh, da vorn ist wieder ein Baum.. er kommt näher.. näher... gleich ist er vorbei... jau, nächster Baum! Da vorn wieder einer!
Nach 30 Minuten praktisch Leerlauf habe ich dann einen neuen Charakter gemacht, mit Speed als Hauptattribut. Und dann gehört Morrowind auch noch zu dieser Sorte von Spielen, in denen man diagonal schneller läuft...

Skyrim ist dagegen wirklich so aufgebaut, dass das nächste Etappenziel nie weit weg ist. Deswegen ist es so leicht am Spiel hängen zu bleiben, weil man sich immer wieder denkt "Nur das hier mach ich noch!"
Nur noch schnell den Dungeon hier fertig machen. Ach, eben verkaufen können wir ja auch noch schnell. Oh, hier kann ich jetzt aber wieder was schmieden, das mach ich mal eben. Und verzaubern noch. Kurz ausprobieren muss ich das jetzt aber auch noch... usw. usw.


----------



## Exar-K (5. März 2012)

Morrowind ist eben noch ein richtiges RPG gewesen und nicht das betreute Wohnen der heutigen Genrevertreter.
Keine Questmarker, Navigationssystem und Autopilot. 

Da heißt es eigenhändig erforschen und die Dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. März 2012)

Morrowind hätte aber hier und da auch mal noch eine genauere Wegbeschreibung verrtagen können. Da hatte ich damals bei Vorquest für die Hochzeit mich 4h dumm und dämlich nach einer Höhle gesucht, weil die einzige Richtungsnagabe Nordosten war.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Morrowind ist eben noch ein richtiges RPG gewesen und nicht das betreute Wohnen der heutigen Genrevertreter.
> Keine Questmarker, Navigationssystem und Autopilot.
> 
> Da heißt es eigenhändig erforschen und die Dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen.



was heißt denn "richtig" ? in Rollenspielen gab es seit jeher immer Hinweise ODER ein Design, bei dem man automatisch irgendwie zur Story oder Quests bugsiert wurde, eben WEIL es ansonsten den weitaus meisten Spielern zu dämlich ist, orientierungslos rumzulaufen...  wenn ich die Gegend erkunden will, geh ich spazieren, aber da setz ich mich doch nicht von nen PC...


----------



## grorg (8. März 2012)

Ich würde da Borderlands empfehlen, wenn das Setting genehm ist . Hat mich jedenfalls super unterhalten und spiels aktuell auch wieder.
Story ist auch super (finde ich jedenfalls - bis aufs Ende).#

Wieso werden hier eigentlich keine RPG-"Shooter" wie Borderlands/Mass Effect/Fallout genannt?


----------



## Terralufio (12. März 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit Diablo 3. Das dürfte auch demnächst raus kommen.


----------



## Exar-K (12. März 2012)

Terralufio schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Diablo 3. Das dürfte auch demnächst raus kommen.


 D3 dürfte zwar gut werden, aber anspruchsvoll eher nicht.


----------



## LordDelany (13. März 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Morrowind ist eben noch ein richtiges RPG gewesen und nicht das betreute Wohnen der heutigen Genrevertreter.
> Keine Questmarker, Navigationssystem und Autopilot.
> 
> Da heißt es eigenhändig erforschen und die Dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen.


 
+1

Das tolle an dem Spiel ist ja gerade, dass man die Quests nicht findet wie eine Motte, die vom Licht angezogen wird. Wenn man beispielsweise nach einer Höhle südlich eines Berges suchen soll, dann ist diese nicht markiert, sondern man muss tatsächlich SUCHEN!

Nach einigen Stunden hat man sich daran gewöhnt, und wie Exar schon sagte ist es eben NICHT "betreutes Wohnen".

Anspruchsvoll ist es, wie man ein paar Posts vorher sieht, auch. Man sollte viel Zeit mitbringen, um sich einzugewöhnen, und noch mehr, um sämtliche Möglichkeiten zu erforschen.

Einzige Schäche, wie schon erwähnt: Die STORY. Du willst ein Spiel mit einer guten Story? Naja, du machst dir die Story selbst. Es gibt zwar eine Hauptquest, aber der Reiz Morrowinds ist, wie in den Nachfolgern zu einem Großteil auch noch, dass man seine Geschichte eben selbst schreiben kann!

Die Exploits finde ich persönlich übrigens nicht so tragisch. Mann kann ja selbst entscheiden, ob man online nach "imba" Strategien suchen will. Und wenn man selbst eine entwickelt, macht dies zunächst Spaß. Wenn's langweilig wird schult man einfach auf eine andere Sache um. In Morrowind kein Problem...

In Morrowind stehen einem eben alle Möglichkeiten offen, ob sie jetzt wegen ihrer Überlegenheit schon Langeweile hervorrufen, oder komplett sinnlos sein sollten. Ist doch besser als wenn einem manche Türen verschlossen bleiben, nur "weil's nicht ins Balancing passt".
Das gilt übrigens sowohl für die Skills (insbesondere Zauber können sehr mächtig oder einfach nur sinnlos sein), als auch für die Items. 

Man kann durchaus einen Gegenstand aufsammeln, der einem rein gar nichts bringt und auch nichts wert ist. Aber diese Dinge gibt es eben auch. Man muss selbst entscheiden, was man damit anfangen will. Es ist auf jeden Fall weniger einschränkend, als wenn diese Gegenstände nicht aufgesammelt werden könnten.

Für mich persönlich ist Morrowind immer noch eines der besten Rollenspiele überhaupt und man sollte es wenigstens einmal ausprobiert haben.


----------



## AshLambert (13. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit Kotor 1+2 ? Schon etwas älter, aber grafisch kaum schlechter als WoW. 
Morrowind, Oblivion, Gothic, Fallout usw. wurden ja schon genannt.
Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein RPG auf dem PC sein muss, würde ich wohl noch Suikoden II (PS1) und Golden Sun 1-3 (GBA&DS) empfehlen. Gehört imho mit zum Besten, was diese Konsolen Party-RPG-mässig zu bieten hatten (haben).
Wen du noch etwas taktische Tiefe haben willst, gäbe es da noch Vandal Hearts 2 (PS1). Videos sind ja zu ergooglen, deswegen spar ich mir mal die Beschreibung. Die Games sind wie gesagt alle schon etwas älter, aber deswegen nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Hasamoto (13. März 2012)

Nimm Skyrim
Min 300 Spielstunden garantiert und es macht immernoch Spass
Und wenn das nicht reicht haste 100000 Mods die auch was bieten
Und es sieht auch nach was aus^^


----------



## aut-taker (13. März 2012)

grorg schrieb:


> Ich würde da Borderlands empfehlen, wenn das Setting genehm ist . Hat mich jedenfalls super unterhalten und spiels aktuell auch wieder.
> Story ist auch super (finde ich jedenfalls - bis aufs Ende).#
> 
> Wieso werden hier eigentlich keine RPG-"Shooter" wie Borderlands/Mass Effect/Fallout genannt?


 
Weil Borderland kein RPG ist. Und unter "anspruchsvolles, interessantes RPG" verstehe ich definitiv nicht Borderlands, obwohl das durchaus Spaß macht und einen die Sammelwut packt. Aber das ist eher ein Diablo in Fallout-style, als ein RPG.. Fallout und Mass Effect wurden von mir gleich in der ersten Antwort erwähnt..


----------



## lolxd999 (13. März 2012)

Fallout und Mass Effect wären auch absolut meine Empfehlung , gerade wenn man bei Fallout die komplette Storry erleben will (die ja so schlecht nicht ist ) , kann man das schon mal 3 x oder mehr durchspielen  und die GOTY von Teil 3 gibts inzwischen relativ günstig.


----------



## MrNooP (22. März 2012)

Hey! 
also ich wuerde dir The Witcher 1 und 2 empfehlen wenn du auf eine wirkliche gute Story stehst.
Ansonsten koenntest du auch noch Guild Wars (vielleicht auch dann 2 wenns rauskommt :3) ausprobieren. Meine Referenz in Sachen Stry in MMORPGs und dazu auch noch komplex durch viele Klassen und Skills.


----------



## Zerth (23. März 2012)

Svayne schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem Rollenspiel in dem man eine instressante und spannende Story durchspielen kann.
> 
> ...


 Wenn es dir auf eine gute Story ankommt, dann grundsätzlich alle Spiele von Bioware (*Dragon Age, Mass Effect, kotor* oder *Old Republic* wenns ein mmog sein soll). Da gibt es auf dem PC wenig gute Alternativen. So wie ich deine posts einschätze, bist du mit Dragon Age 1 oder TOR am besten beraten. TOR spielst sich wie WoW nur mit guter Story. 

Witcher ist auch gut, allerdings sehr düster und ohne Wahl zwischen Klassen.


----------



## XScorpiaPheoniX (23. März 2012)

Wie Wäre es mit Titan Quest Gold  war auch kein schlechtes Game wenn ich mich recht erinnere .


----------



## lori1860 (24. März 2012)

Wizardry 8 ist nuts

skyrim und konsorten sind doch keine rollenspiele,höchstens action adventures mit rollenspielanteilen
ausserdem sucht op etwas anspruchsvolles und skyrim ist ja wohl eher etwas für kleinkinder was den anspruch angeht


----------

